# just wonderin



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I think Whitetail Institute is pretty good as far as I hear.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

do you plat alot of food plots? i live on a farm so we have 780 acres to plant it on


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Alpalpha and corn!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

bio logic is good lol so is imperial i planted a antlerking foos plot it has some action at it but not as much as the other ones the imperial red clover feild is the hot feild this time of year


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> do you plat alot of food plots? i live on a farm so we have 780 acres to plant it on


Not much, maybe 50 acres or so but alot of big hunting ranches use it all over the country so it is supposed to work well in any part of the U.S.. We usually plant fod plots at our hunting spots at our hunting camp but since we lost the hunting camp we just have some property close byhome we will do some foodplots in. Wedon't plant any in Ohio though because where we hunt is also by either corn or beans. Regular roadside bahaya grass works well too because how many times do you see a deer on the side of the road eating the grass or a dead deer on the side of the road, as for me several times.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

We have 900 acres and we plant biologic, antler king, and whitetail institute in our fields.

AK13


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

I stick with the corn, alphalpha, beans and rye grass. All local farmers plant and hasn't let me down yet! All the deer that have been killed around and on my propoert are brutes! something must be right.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

we plat alot of alfalfa


----------

